
At Work, Expertise Is Falling Out of Favor - lnguyen
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/07/future-of-work-expertise-navy/590647/
======
winkeyless
Read the whole article and it sounds a lot like the life of a tech worker.
You’re expected to be expert at multiple technical areas as well as team work
and management skills. They pay you quite well but I think the company also
love the idea of senior engineers + more automation + less manning

